# Brown water coming from the taps



## ArabianNights

Hi All,

I was wondering whether this was normal or not. I have 2 bathrooms in my apartment and one I use and the other I do not use much, only really when I am cleaning and I use the bathroom to fill the mopping bucket with water etc for cleaning the rest of the apartment. When I first moved in, I didnt have this problem, but I have noticed on 2 occasions in the past month or so, when I open the taps, the water is running brown and then runs clear after about a minute. I think its mud or something - I am concerned that it might not be safe or disease ridden or something... like I said, I never use this and thankfully I havent had this problem in the kitchen or the bathroom that I use. I know some expats who have started drinking the tap water - after seeing this, Yukk! Never  Is this normal?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering whether this was normal or not. I have 2 bathrooms in my apartment and one I use and the other I do not use much, only really when I am cleaning and I use the bathroom to fill the mopping bucket with water etc for cleaning the rest of the apartment. When I first moved in, I didnt have this problem, but I have noticed on 2 occasions in the past month or so, when I open the taps, the water is running brown and then runs clear after about a minute. I think its mud or something - I am concerned that it might not be safe or disease ridden or something... like I said, I never use this and thankfully I havent had this problem in the kitchen or the bathroom that I use. I know some expats who have started drinking the tap water - after seeing this, Yukk! Never  Is this normal?




Very normal or it is to me.
Water here is dirty you just have to look at water filters to see how dirty it is, so when you don't run the water frequently the dirt drops into the pipes and sits there until water runs through to flush it out.
I personally drink tap water and have never come to any harm as it is perfectly safe albeit it tastes awful at times.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Very normal or it is to me.
> Water here is dirty you just have to look at water filters to see how dirty it is, so when you don't run the water frequently the dirt drops into the pipes and sits there until water runs through to flush it out.
> I personally drink tap water and have never come to any harm as it is perfectly safe albeit it tastes awful at times.



You still drink it, even though it has all this crap in it? Drinking London water is as far as i'd go, but I was born there


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> You still drink it, even though it has all this crap in it? Drinking London water is as far as i'd go, but I was born there




I filter my water and it is perfectly safe to drink, do you use bottled water to make tea?
Do you clean your teeth with bottled water?
I lived in a village in Scotland where we still to this day get our water of the hills and when there is a lot of rain (more than usual) the water runs brown from all the sediment it picks up. Once you have run the tap for about 5 minutes it runs clear or so you think because if you flush the loo and then don't use that bathroom for a day or two you will see the bottom of the bowl and around the edges turning brown with sediment.

I believe the water you get through your tap here is first time water.. ie it has not been to the sewage works and cleaned up and then given back to you as happens in some UK water companies.


----------



## Musical

There is a fair amount of iron pipework and plumbing here, which will discolour water with rust if allowed to stand in the pipes for any length of time. This happens everywhere, not just in Egypt. Allowing the water to run for a little while until clear is the solution. I used to experience the same in Ireland and England. It is not harmful, although it can look disturbing!

I use the tapwater here for cooking and drinking. It's main "contaminant' is a higher amount of chlorine than is found in British water.


----------



## PaulAshton

I had issues with red coloured water from the tap when we used hot however found out it was the water boiler, it caused shocks of all things and when opened was filled with red sediment / sludge, the water colour changed back to an amber tinge, I have never seen clear water in Sharm.

I would avoid drinking the water, I was very busy when I was managing my UK business and started drinking the tap water rather than getting 19litre bottles, I ended up with a kidney infection and was on these sachets for 1 month and antibiotics for 2 weeks, the urine tests only cost 20LE but other detailed tests (as the infection would not shift) cost 600LE, hemocrit (iron levels) in the blood were also highly elevated and could have caused complications in time.

This kidney infection could have had a fatal ending

So if anyone has ideas they can save money or time (in Sharm) by drinking the water think twice, if you think its clear it's not it's a light amber colour no idea what is in it

I have had tap water in Cairo without ill effect however now stick to bottled if people cannot afford 19litres of water for 17LE the guys who go around on trucks can fill your empty 19litre bottles with what appears like clear water for 3le the origin is a mystery


----------



## Lanason

I use tap water for Boiling (tea and coffee) and for cleaning teeth.

We have an 18.9l water cooler for drinking.

Simples


----------



## SHendra

ArabianNights said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering whether this was normal or not. I have 2 bathrooms in my apartment and one I use and the other I do not use much, only really when I am cleaning and I use the bathroom to fill the mopping bucket with water etc for cleaning the rest of the apartment. When I first moved in, I didnt have this problem, but I have noticed on 2 occasions in the past month or so, when I open the taps, the water is running brown and then runs clear after about a minute. I think its mud or something - I am concerned that it might not be safe or disease ridden or something... like I said, I never use this and thankfully I havent had this problem in the kitchen or the bathroom that I use. I know some expats who have started drinking the tap water - after seeing this, Yukk! Never  Is this normal?


Have a word with your doorman and ask him if he has been cleaning the tank on the roof recently. A lot of buildings do this 1 or 2 times a month and once done or during the 'clean up' you may well find you run the yukky brown thing and as you say after a min your clear again! Use to find the exact same thing happen in my old flat! But always knew 'why' it cause my doorman was cleaning the tank! 

Like Maiden I did drink the tap water but filtered! I had a filter attached to the water system (easy to do!). Then it was just a case of buying a new filter each month for I think around 15LE or something. This water then was ideal then for cooking and making a cuppa with. I still brought bottled water for if I needed a cold drink etc and for my child but not as much. It never effected me at all!


----------



## PaulAshton

Lanason said:


> I use tap water for Boiling (tea and coffee) and for cleaning teeth.
> 
> We have an 18.9l water cooler for drinking.
> 
> Simples


We do as well however place the water in a bucket and look at the colour, mine is a light straw colour

The elevated hemocrit levels I have had were of concern, no idea what is in the tap water if it is sodium, iron or what but due to the illness I try to keep healthy as my immune system is very fragile.

We won't use the tap water here after seeing it go into a tank then pumped on the roof where I saw the bowab place his arms in the tank with a broom and sucking on a hose with his mouth to siphon water in and out, it only transpired when I went up there to read the meter, pay him and seen him in action 

Go and inspect the tank on your roof and have a look inside....


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I believe the water you get through your tap here is first time water.. ie it has not been to the sewage works and cleaned up and then given back to you as happens in some UK water companies.


Is that true?

I should find a way to filter my tap water then! I don't use bottled water to make tea or coffee as there is no need to... boiling the water removes any impurities anyway, same as cooking. Of course I have swallowed some tap water, its not possible to avoid, but if the water was contaminated with Hepatitis or whatever then the risk I think is lower then if I had drank it in large quantities 

I personally think that in the UK, the further North you go, the cleaner the water gets - I think most of it comes from the mountains - my aunt who moved to London from up north used to always complain about the London water and demanded that anyone who came to visit her from her home town must bring bottles of tap water with them


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> Have a word with your doorman and ask him if he has been cleaning the tank on the roof recently. A lot of buildings do this 1 or 2 times a month and once done or during the 'clean up' you may well find you run the yukky brown thing and as you say after a min your clear again! Use to find the exact same thing happen in my old flat! But always knew 'why' it cause my doorman was cleaning the tank!
> 
> Like Maiden I did drink the tap water but filtered! I had a filter attached to the water system (easy to do!). Then it was just a case of buying a new filter each month for I think around 15LE or something. This water then was ideal then for cooking and making a cuppa with. I still brought bottled water for if I needed a cold drink etc and for my child but not as much. It never effected me at all!


Yeah I think eventually imma gonna need to find one of those filters! Although the bottled water here is very very cheap - sometimes it can get quite inconvenient when you run out at midnight, and dont wanna go out to get some water and I dont wanna disturb the bowab either! But I think that tap water on its own without it being filtered is OK, since boiling it - which is inevitable when cooking, purifies it anyway!


----------



## SHendra

ArabianNights said:


> Yeah I think eventually imma gonna need to find one of those filters! Although the bottled water here is very very cheap - sometimes it can get quite inconvenient when you run out at midnight, and dont wanna go out to get some water and I dont wanna disturb the bowab either! But I think that tap water on its own without it being filtered is OK, since boiling it - which is inevitable when cooking, purifies it anyway!


Your be surprised! Have a look at the bottom of your kettle.. lol. I had to wash my kettle often even though I was filtering. The filters were turning greenybrown over the course of the month! I even went through a ton of shower heads on my shower due to the holes getting clogged up from the grit etc.

The filter system may cost you around I think 100Le to begin with then you just get it fitted and buy the filters monthly to change. Changing them easy peasy! You may find you like a 'tap knob' in your kitchen next to the sink. That's where the filter would get fitted. Your doorman may even be able to fit it for you for a couple LE! 

Carrefour sells these systems BUT so does Fahtalla, Fahtalla also stocked the filters. So obviously Fahtalla your friend price wise! lol


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> We do as well however place the water in a bucket and look at the colour, mine is a light straw colour
> 
> The elevated hemocrit levels I have had were of concern, no idea what is in the tap water if it is sodium, iron or what but due to the illness I try to keep healthy as my immune system is very fragile.
> 
> We won't use the tap water here after seeing it go into a tank then pumped on the roof where I saw the bowab place his arms in the tank with a broom and sucking on a hose with his mouth to siphon water in and out, it only transpired when I went up there to read the meter, pay him and seen him in action
> 
> Go and inspect the tank on your roof and have a look inside....


Oh ma God, your scaring me now


----------



## CatMandoo

The last place I lived in Alex didn't have a roof top tank, but we would still get the brown water occaisionally. I was told that the main water pumping station does "flush outs" and this is why. I also noticed that the underground water pipes in the area were constantly under repair, which can also contributute to this problem.

One tip - If you are drinking tap water, try filling up a glass pitcher ( not plastic) and letting it sit for 24 hours in the refrigerator uncovered. This gives time for the chlorine gas to escape. You will notice that it actually tastes great!

Also, for those who boil the tap water for tea and coffee, keep in mind that the electric water kettles are not all that safe. Water must come to a full rolling boil, and then be boiled for at least one full minute, according to most safety experts. The kettles just bring it to a boil and shut off.


----------



## hurghadapat

ArabianNights said:


> Yeah I think eventually imma gonna need to find one of those filters! Although the bottled water here is very very cheap - sometimes it can get quite inconvenient when you run out at midnight, and dont wanna go out to get some water and I dont wanna disturb the bowab either! But I think that tap water on its own without it being filtered is OK, since boiling it - which is inevitable when cooking, purifies it anyway!


This worth reading up about !!

Where Your Bottled Water REALLY Comes From

About 40 percent of bottled water is nothing more than bottled tap water! So not only might you still be drinking all the chemicals you were trying to avoid in the first place, you may be exposing yourself to even MORE chemicals by drinking from plastic bottles


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> The last place I lived in Alex didn't have a roof top tank, but we would still get the brown water occaisionally. I was told that the main water pumping station does "flush outs" and this is why. I also noticed that the underground water pipes in the area were constantly under repair, which can also contributute to this problem.
> 
> One tip - If you are drinking tap water, try filling up a glass pitcher ( not plastic) and letting it sit for 24 hours in the refrigerator uncovered. This gives time for the chlorine gas to escape. You will notice that it actually tastes great!




And of course it is better for your plants when the chlorine has evaportated


----------



## CatMandoo

Also, for those who boil the tap water for tea and coffee, keep in mind that the electric water kettles are not all that safe. Water must come to a full rolling boil, and then be boiled for at least one full minute, according to most safety experts. The kettles just bring it to a boil and shut off.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Is that true?
> 
> I should find a way to filter my tap water then! I don't use bottled water to make tea or coffee as there is no need to... boiling the water removes any impurities anyway, same as cooking. Of course I have swallowed some tap water, its not possible to avoid, but if the water was contaminated with Hepatitis or whatever then the risk I think is lower then if I had drank it in large quantities
> 
> I personally think that in the UK, the further North you go, the cleaner the water gets - I think most of it comes from the mountains - my aunt who moved to London from up north used to always complain about the London water and demanded that anyone who came to visit her from her home town must bring bottles of tap water with them



Yes it is true.. if memory serves me right London water has been down the toilet 3 times although how they would know how many times is beyond my thinking
Scottish water is without doubt wonderful, your whites are white, you need a very small amount of soap powder, shampoo etc to get a great lather and of course it makes great whiskey. 
When we were children my brother and I moved to Northants for my fathers work, and on taking a drink of water for the first time my brother promptly burst into tears and said... they are even trying to poison us down here


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> And of course it is better for your pants when the chlorine has evaportated


Pants? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> This worth reading up about !!
> 
> Where Your Bottled Water REALLY Comes From
> 
> About 40 percent of bottled water is nothing more than bottled tap water! So not only might you still be drinking all the chemicals you were trying to avoid in the first place, you may be exposing yourself to even MORE chemicals by drinking from plastic bottles




Peckham Springs

Wasn't there an outcry a few years ago about the water Pepsi was selling?


----------



## Widget

MaidenScotland said:


> When we were children my brother and I moved to Northants for my fathers work, and on taking a drink of water for the first time my brother promptly burst into tears and said... they are even trying to poison us down here


Oh Northants water, you get used to it eventually, try Severn Trent water in Worcester, that's even worse!


----------



## ArabianNights

hurghadapat said:


> This worth reading up about !!
> 
> Where Your Bottled Water REALLY Comes From
> 
> About 40 percent of bottled water is nothing more than bottled tap water! So not only might you still be drinking all the chemicals you were trying to avoid in the first place, you may be exposing yourself to even MORE chemicals by drinking from plastic bottles


Oh God  Now I'm not gonna drink anything at all (((( ....

I am reading the label on the 'Nestle' Pure Life bottle that I have and it has a 'seal' guarantee on it and it comes from a deep well source in Kafr el 3arbaeen. Need to research that!


----------



## MaidenScotland

At the end of the day you can worry too much.
My mum used to say

You have to eat a ton of muck before you die.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> Also, for those who boil the tap water for tea and coffee, keep in mind that the electric water kettles are not all that safe. Water must come to a full rolling boil, and then be boiled for at least one full minute, according to most safety experts. The kettles just bring it to a boil and shut off.


I have never owned a kettle. I dont know why, but I find them unhygienic and just despise them with a passion. Even back home, they end up full of limescale and moldy yukk! I always make my tea/coffee by boiling it on the gas. I have a cute little think to boil it in, one of the steel cup like things with a deep handle. Works well


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Peckham Springs
> 
> Wasn't there an outcry a few years ago about the water Pepsi was selling?


That was 'Dasani' water - its a Coca Cola Company. They found that in fact it was London tap water


----------



## CatMandoo

ArabianNights said:


> I have never owned a kettle. I dont know why, but I find them unhygienic and just despise them with a passion. Even back home, they end up full of limescale and moldy yukk! I always make my tea/coffee by boiling it on the gas. I have a cute little think to boil it in, one of the steel cup like things with a deep handle. Works well


The "cute little think" :tongue1: is for making turkish coffee, my absolute most favorite coffee! lol

Another tip - to clean out the lime deposits in the bottom of those kettles, simply pour some full strength Heinz vinegar in it, let it sit for about 5 minutes, swish it around and presto zippo, all gone! Of course rinse it out thoroughly with soap and water afterwards.

Egyptian brand vinegar is very weak, not as much acidity as Heinz

Vinegar is also great for removing those lime/scale deposits that build up on bathroom/kitchen fixtures.


----------



## ArabianNights

CatMandoo said:


> The "cute little think" :tongue1: is for making turkish coffee, my absolute most favorite coffee! lol
> 
> Another tip - to clean out the lime deposits in the bottom of those kettles, simply pour some full strength Heinz vinegar in it, let it sit for about 5 minutes, swish it around and presto zippo, all gone! Of course rinse it out thoroughly with soap and water afterwards.
> 
> Egyptian brand vinegar is very weak, not as much acidity as Heinz
> 
> Vinegar is also great for removing those lime/scale deposits that build up on bathroom/kitchen fixtures.



Maybe you should come around and give me a cleaning tutorial - you seem to know all these little tricks!  I don't know, I just prefer to use the gas/hob for making tea and coffee - I rarely make tea and coffee at home anyway. I only drink tea very occasionally and when I do, I boil the milk with it and I add cardamons. I usually have my coffee out, even in London. I love 'coffee maker' coffee and the lattes and the frappes and the mocchiatos that come with it.... I am a very coffee house person, I could sit in a nice (non smoky) coffee house and drink, whilst reading and whiling away the hours very easily


----------



## PaulAshton

If water contains iron (as in my case) it can cause hemochromatosis,that can damage the body's organs and lead to heart disease, liver problems and diabetes, blood tests confirmed high hemocrit levels and urine tests contained excess uric acid deposits, blood and pus.

The doctor warned me that whilst there might not be initial adverse health effects from drinking water in Sharm (even if boiled) over time they can transpire and cause long term damage - this has nothing to do with bacteria- and boiling will not get rid of minerals like sodium or borate or as the water is desalinated - iodine that can cause thyroid problems and the water is not "potable"

I do not however have any information about water outside of Sharm, so Sharm water drinkers and kettle users take heed..the infection and *strain* on my kidney's from Sharm tap water caused me about 3 months of malaise and fatigue

Apparently Cairo water comes from the Nile and does not contain borate and iodine and millions drink it, if it is safe I do not know but assume besides excess chlorine it is..


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> If water contains iron (as in my case) it can cause hemochromatosis,that can damage the body's organs and lead to heart disease, liver problems and diabetes, blood tests confirmed high hemocrit levels and urine tests contained excess uric acid deposits, blood and pus.
> 
> The doctor warned me that whilst there might not be initial adverse health effects from drinking water in Sharm (even if boiled) over time they can transpire and cause long term damage - this has nothing to do with bacteria- and boiling will not get rid of minerals like sodium or borate or as the water is desalinated - iodine that can cause thyroid problems and the water is not "potable"
> 
> I do not however have any information about water outside of Sharm, so Sharm water drinkers and kettle users take heed..the infection and *strain* on my kidney's from Sharm tap water caused me about 3 months of malaise and fatigue
> 
> Apparently Cairo water comes from the Nile and does not contain borate and iodine and millions drink it, if it is safe I do not know but assume besides excess chlorine it is..


What about Alexandria??


----------



## GM1

you know that there are factories who dump their waste water in the Nile? I don't drink the water from the tap in Cairo, even for tea my husband prefers bottle water. In our house in Hurghada we have a British Berkefeld filter, but that water we only use for cooking and tea.


----------



## ArabianNights

GM1 said:


> British Berkefeld filter


Oh God that sounds so sensibly clean and British!


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> you know that there are factories who dump their waste water in the Nile? I don't drink the water from the tap in Cairo, even for tea my husband prefers bottle water. In our house in Hurghada we have a British Berkefeld filter, but that water we only use for cooking and tea.




Of course they do.. same as in most countries


----------



## hurghadapat

PaulAshton said:


> If water contains iron (as in my case) it can cause hemochromatosis,that can damage the body's organs and lead to heart disease, liver problems and diabetes, blood tests confirmed high hemocrit levels and urine tests contained excess uric acid deposits, blood and pus.
> 
> The doctor warned me that whilst there might not be initial adverse health effects from drinking water in Sharm (even if boiled) over time they can transpire and cause long term damage - this has nothing to do with bacteria- and boiling will not get rid of minerals like sodium or borate or as the water is desalinated - iodine that can cause thyroid problems and the water is not "potable"
> 
> I do not however have any information about water outside of Sharm, so Sharm water drinkers and kettle users take heed..the infection and *strain* on my kidney's from Sharm tap water caused me about 3 months of malaise and fatigue
> 
> Apparently Cairo water comes from the Nile and does not contain borate and iodine and millions drink it, if it is safe I do not know but assume besides excess chlorine it is..


LOL...is there anything on this earth that doesn't affect YOUR health...imho you are a hypochondriac....enjoy your ill health or get over it and start to live a real life.


----------



## PaulAshton

hurghadapat said:


> LOL...is there anything on this earth that doesn't affect YOUR health...imho you are a hypochondriac....enjoy your ill health or get over it and start to live a real life.


The water made me ill, full stop.

As I am not a hypochondriac I left it too late to visit the doctor and simply lingered had I went earlier I would have not had complications.

I had tried various antibiotics as I knew there was something wrong but not Tavacin which was specific to that bacteria to treat a kidney infection which is very serious.

It never entered my mind to use urosolvine sachets to treat the uric acid diathesis which was a result of drinking the tap water over a prolonged duration, microscopic examination of the urine showed various crystal formations and blood work was abnormal.

I gain nothing by telling people NOT to drink Sharm tap water so for the sake of about 100LE everyone should do themselves a favour use bottled, it's simply a warning I have passed on based on my blood and urine pathology to save anyone else what I had to go through - which can have fatal consequences..

Tests provided conclusive proof it was caused by the tap water.

WHO (the World Health Organisation) has provided guidance on risk assessment and risk management procedures to ensure the safety of desalinated drinking-water using membrane technology 
WHO | Safe drinking-water from desalination

The risks are real..as are the by products within the water from the desalination process and contaminants and I have received further clarification from a company in Florida which helps maintain the plant close to Delta Sharm regarding the risks of water within Sharm el Sheik for drinking, these can be followed up by contacting Energy Recovery Inc.

Hopefully this post will help at least one person make an informed choice the next time they flick the switch on the kettle or use the tap water here..there could be situations where children, the infirm or elderly who cannot make decisions could be involved.

We are talking about facts not fantasy and a situation where drinking tap water here can have serious problems later on in life..

It's up to every one else to check the area they live in..

It should only be used for brushing teeth and washing, not cooking or making tea / coffee


----------



## marimar

When we lived in Sharm we would never drink the tap water or even boil it for tea because as Paul said, it is desalinated and is very sandy and can cause lots of health issues. We used bottled water for drinking and the big barrels from the lorries that drive around selling it for cooking etc.
Here in Alexandria I have to say I am impressed with our water, it is crystal clear, no brownish residue. I think it depends on the area and the building where you live. Like CatMandoo says, I fill a large jug and leave it to stand and our water tastes fine. It only took me a few days to get used to the taste after being on bottled water for 10 years.
It's so much cheaper too than bottled.


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> The water made me ill, full stop.
> 
> As I am not a hypochondriac I left it too late to visit the doctor and simply lingered had I went earlier I would have not had complications.
> 
> I had tried various antibiotics as I knew there was something wrong but not Tavacin which was specific to that bacteria to treat a kidney infection which is very serious.
> 
> It never entered my mind to use urosolvine sachets to treat the uric acid diathesis which was a result of drinking the tap water over a prolonged duration, microscopic examination of the urine showed various crystal formations and blood work was abnormal.
> 
> I gain nothing by telling people NOT to drink Sharm tap water so for the sake of about 100LE everyone should do themselves a favour use bottled, it's simply a warning I have passed on based on my blood and urine pathology to save anyone else what I had to go through - which can have fatal consequences..
> 
> Tests provided conclusive proof it was caused by the tap water.
> 
> WHO (the World Health Organisation) has provided guidance on risk assessment and risk management procedures to ensure the safety of desalinated drinking-water using membrane technology
> WHO | Safe drinking-water from desalination
> 
> The risks are real..as are the by products within the water from the desalination process and contaminants and I have received further clarification from a company in Florida which helps maintain the plant close to Delta Sharm regarding the risks of water within Sharm el Sheik for drinking, these can be followed up by contacting Energy Recovery Inc.
> 
> Hopefully this post will help at least one person make an informed choice the next time they flick the switch on the kettle or use the tap water here..there could be situations where children, the infirm or elderly who cannot make decisions could be involved.
> 
> We are talking about facts not fantasy and a situation where drinking tap water here can have serious problems later on in life..
> 
> It's up to every one else to check the area they live in..
> 
> It should only be used for brushing teeth and washing, not cooking or making tea / coffee


Too late in the night for me to read all that. Its 8pm and im late for bed, but I just wanted to assure you that I too, am a hypochondriac. Yes indeed, except I didn't think there was anyone more weirder then me. I guess I have met my match, and more. We should make a club for weirdos, what do ya say?


----------



## PaulAshton

ArabianNights said:


> Too late in the night for me to read all that. Its 8pm and im late for bed, but I just wanted to assure you that I too, am a hypochondriac. Yes indeed, except I didn't think there was anyone more weirder then me. I guess I have met my match, and more. We should make a club for weirdos, what do ya say?


Being eccentric and weird with a sense of humour helps you survive here

If you are not crazy already you will certainly go crazy after 12 months

If you don't laugh (normally at someone elses expense) you will cry


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> Being eccentric and weird with a sense of humour helps you survive here
> 
> If you are not crazy already you will certainly go crazy after 12 months
> 
> If you don't laugh (normally at someone elses expense) you will cry


Well in that case after 12 months ill probably be in a mental asylum!


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> I do not however have any information about water outside of Sharm,


and i thought you lived in Heliopolis......


----------



## Sonrisa

oh give it up Marenostrum, we all know, so lets let him enjoy his anonimanity. I quite enjoy reading his posts.


----------



## PaulAshton

marenostrum said:


> and i thought you lived in Heliopolis......


What's this the secret police? :confused2:

As stated I have no information on water outside of Sharm, I do not live in our Cairo property at the moment..

I have had water out the tap in Cairo, it was clear but stunted and killed my seedlings in the garden, cuttings never rotted and turned black... and I had it to drink for 3 weeks, it also bleached the brick work by the outside tap

If the rusty pipe and meter in that property is any indication of what bubbles through it my mother can test it out when she moves here permanent if she makes a noise like a frog and croaks I will all let you know.


----------



## Widget

marimar said:


> When we lived in Sharm we would never drink the tap water or even boil it for tea because as Paul said, it is desalinated and is very sandy and can cause lots of health issues. We used bottled water for drinking and the big barrels from the lorries that drive around selling it for cooking etc.
> Here in Alexandria I have to say I am impressed with our water, it is crystal clear, no brownish residue. I think it depends on the area and the building where you live.


Me neither, we never drink the tap water here, it's not brown all the time but anything that makes my shower tray that colour (it's the water, not dirt before you say it!) can't be good for the insides. Also our complex has regular problems with the water pump generator....you should see the colour it comes out then 

I always drink the tap water when we're at the family home in Zagazig though, it has a particular after taste (but that's reduced when it's left to stand for a while) but it's perfectly clean. I find the tap water at my mother in laws flat in Alex has the same after taste but even stronger, but again it's perfectly fine to drink.

I only get problems when I drink Sprite - too acidic - so I stick to 7up which is milder :wink:


----------



## PaulAshton

Widget said:


> Me neither, we never drink the tap water here, it's not brown all the time but anything that makes my shower tray that colour (it's the water, not dirt before you say it!) can't be good for the insides. Also our complex has regular problems with the water pump generator....you should see the colour it comes out then
> 
> I always drink the tap water when we're at the family home in Zagazig though, it has a particular after taste (but that's reduced when it's left to stand for a while) but it's perfectly clean. I find the tap water at my mother in laws flat in Alex has the same after taste but even stronger, but again it's perfectly fine to drink.
> 
> I only get problems when I drink Sprite - too acidic - so I stick to 7up which is milder :wink:


It was the good people at Sinai Clinic who went out of there way and determined the cause and got me back on track.

It's not so much the colour but the iron, boron (borate), bromide, iodide that are not wholly removed by the desalination process, even our bowab won't drink it if anyone wants to drink it fine but over time not short term it can affect you


----------



## ericzoetmulder

MaidenScotland said:


> Very normal or it is to me.
> Water here is dirty you just have to look at water filters to see how dirty it is, so when you don't run the water frequently the dirt drops into the pipes and sits there until water runs through to flush it out.
> I personally drink tap water and have never come to any harm as it is perfectly safe albeit it tastes awful at times.


Hi MaidenScotland,
Yes brown water is not abnormal but is not caused by just one single screwup.
Egypt has hundreds of water treatment plants which filter water from the Nile basin and pump it through a piped network to home and institutional consumers.
Considering that the water quality in the Nile deteriorates and changes as the river flows from Aswan to the Med and considering that each water treatment plant is different, no location has the same water supply as the next. Overall, the water quality is not too bad, even though it sometimes tastes awful. If I have a criticism at this level, it is the heavy hand with chlorine disinfection.
The piped network is an entirely different matter. Some pipes are over 100 years old (imported UK cast iron) and leak, which is not only a matter of loosing water, but can also mean that groundwater or leaking sewage gets sucked in the freshwater system. All a matter of relative pressure. Then, many of these pipes rust and give that red or ochre sediment. Tests in older parts of Cairo and Alex have shown a complete microbiological zoo in some pipes. Did I mention that the 5 or 10% of Egypt who live in squatter villages make illegal connections which adds further pollution? 
The big cities have fairly decent supplies in terms of quality and pressure, but this deteriorates quickly in Upper Egypt and particularly in the Delta. There are villages where empty water pipes soak up ground sewage till the pressure comes back on.
Next cause of trouble is the tank on the roof and the pipes in your house. Probably never, ever cleaned. Thank God that the Egyptian climate does not favour legionella.
If you live in the new tourist dives on the Red Sea or the North Coast, your water supply is likely to be desalinated sea water, which is not contaminated but is pure H2O and Egypt does not remineralise; therefore not so great to drink as your only water source; you’ll quickly have a calcium deficiency.
Although bottled water is an (undeserved) cash machine for the drinks companies ( Coke, Pepsi, Nestle, Siwa and a lot more), it sells so cheap that even a student on a meager budget can afford it. Tapwater won’t kill you, but you’re better off boiling the water first. Won’t make the taste any better, though!
As for home filters, I have my doubts. Activated carbon will remove some of the chlorine and may improve the taste, cartridge filters will remove rust particles and other big stuff, but micro organisms swim happily through. If the unit you buy claims to use reverse osmosis; pay attention. It should use as much electricity as an aircon unit. If not you’re conned, if yes, sea above about desalinated seawater. And of course, filters need changing, not cleaning.
Cheers!


----------



## CatMandoo

ericzoetmulder said:


> Cheers!


Thanks ericzoetmulder for a very informative post, and for taking the time to write it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ericzoetmulder said:


> Hi MaidenScotland,
> Yes brown water is not abnormal but is not caused by just one single screwup.
> Egypt has hundreds of water treatment plants which filter water from the Nile basin and pump it through a piped network to home and institutional consumers.
> Considering that the water quality in the Nile deteriorates and changes as the river flows from Aswan to the Med and considering that each water treatment plant is different, no location has the same water supply as the next. Overall, the water quality is not too bad, even though it sometimes tastes awful. If I have a criticism at this level, it is the heavy hand with chlorine disinfection.
> The piped network is an entirely different matter. Some pipes are over 100 years old (imported UK cast iron) and leak, which is not only a matter of loosing water, but can also mean that groundwater or leaking sewage gets sucked in the freshwater system. All a matter of relative pressure. Then, many of these pipes rust and give that red or ochre sediment. Tests in older parts of Cairo and Alex have shown a complete microbiological zoo in some pipes. Did I mention that the 5 or 10% of Egypt who live in squatter villages make illegal connections which adds further pollution?
> The big cities have fairly decent supplies in terms of quality and pressure, but this deteriorates quickly in Upper Egypt and particularly in the Delta. There are villages where empty water pipes soak up ground sewage till the pressure comes back on.
> Next cause of trouble is the tank on the roof and the pipes in your house. Probably never, ever cleaned. Thank God that the Egyptian climate does not favour legionella.
> If you live in the new tourist dives on the Red Sea or the North Coast, your water supply is likely to be desalinated sea water, which is not contaminated but is pure H2O and Egypt does not remineralise; therefore not so great to drink as your only water source; you’ll quickly have a calcium deficiency.
> Although bottled water is an (undeserved) cash machine for the drinks companies ( Coke, Pepsi, Nestle, Siwa and a lot more), it sells so cheap that even a student on a meager budget can afford it. Tapwater won’t kill you, but you’re better off boiling the water first. Won’t make the taste any better, though!
> As for home filters, I have my doubts. Activated carbon will remove some of the chlorine and may improve the taste, cartridge filters will remove rust particles and other big stuff, but micro organisms swim happily through. If the unit you buy claims to use reverse osmosis; pay attention. It should use as much electricity as an aircon unit. If not you’re conned, if yes, sea above about desalinated seawater. And of course, filters need changing, not cleaning.
> Cheers!




I do remember a few years ago the Arab Contractors being accused of flushing out new water pipes with water from a canal..


----------



## tracyc11

PaulAshton said:


> I had issues with red coloured water from the tap when we used hot however found out it was the water boiler, it caused shocks of all things and when opened was filled with red sediment / sludge, the water colour changed back to an amber tinge, I have never seen clear water in Sharm.
> 
> I would avoid drinking the water, I was very busy when I was managing my UK business and started drinking the tap water rather than getting 19litre bottles, I ended up with a kidney infection and was on these sachets for 1 month and antibiotics for 2 weeks, the urine tests only cost 20LE but other detailed tests (as the infection would not shift) cost 600LE, hemocrit (iron levels) in the blood were also highly elevated and could have caused complications in time.
> 
> This kidney infection could have had a fatal ending
> 
> So if anyone has ideas they can save money or time (in Sharm) by drinking the water think twice, if you think its clear it's not it's a light amber colour no idea what is in it
> 
> I have had tap water in Cairo without ill effect however now stick to bottled if people cannot afford 19litres of water for 17LE the guys who go around on trucks can fill your empty 19litre bottles with what appears like clear water for 3le the origin is a mystery



when you talk about this, do you mena you have a water cooler with the big barrells of water on top? Just intertested. I buy bottled water and get it delivered but works out more expensive than this. it is still cheap mind. I am alway interested in what other people do!


----------



## PaulAshton

tracyc11 said:


> when you talk about this, do you mena you have a water cooler with the big barrells of water on top? Just intertested. I buy bottled water and get it delivered but works out more expensive than this. it is still cheap mind. I am alway interested in what other people do!


For hot water it goes into a heating unit, this did cause brown water due to a build up of sediments.

We get what (appears) as drinking water in 19 litre bottles for 3LE each rather than 17LE from the shops so far we are still living, I am feeling the pinch like everyone else.
*
**BEWARE OF THIS TYPE OF SCAMMING***

We do have a tank on top the roof, the bowab lied and said water was being trucked in and cost us 20LE per cubic, I investigated and found out he was filling it from his mains at a cost to him of 6.9LE per cubic and he was even charging other villas in the area 25LE per cubic.

Once I have the documentation and relevant invoices from the water company to back up my accusations I am sure there will be mutiny when the people he has been dishonest to for years find out, also a case of an Egyptian scamming Egyptians 

He kept his meter well hidden under a bucket with a stone on the top but not well enough hidden for 007 to creep Navy Seals style and take a photo of, now he knows I am onto him he has turned all sour ...must have been the flash of the camera the sound of scarpering and a gate banging shut :eyebrows:

I urge everyone who has "trucked" water from the bowab to investigate the source :ranger:


----------



## CatMandoo

:eyebrowsaul - 3 LE for a bottle that size? Are you sure you are not being scammed there also?


----------



## PaulAshton

CatMandoo said:


> :eyebrowsaul - 3 LE for a bottle that size? Are you sure you are not being scammed there also?


3LE for 19 litres is the price all my frugal Egyptian friends pay, the guys try to charge 10LE to foreigners. Shop price is 17 - 20LE for 19 litres again of an unknown dubious mystery myah "sealed" bottle

Sadly due to the economic situation and that my project is on hold I have gone from being Danny Dyer to Del Boy, hell they don't even want me past the Stock Exchange on a bike if it get's and worse I will have to get a blonde wig scary red lipstick like a clown and call myself Lusty Linda


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> from being Danny Dyer to Del Boy,


I would not mock Danny Dyer. 

I have done work in his house in England and i can assure you that this guy is a) a nice person and b) has plenty more money than me you and everyone else here put together. 
For once a celebrity who is actually a sound person.


----------



## CatMandoo

Has anyone here ever sent their water in for testing?

Are there such testing facilities (labs) for the general public here?


----------



## MaidenScotland

The AUC used to test the water.. but don't know if they do now,

Why worry about the water killing you as I suspect you have more chance being killed crossing the road


----------



## PaulAshton

MaidenScotland said:


> The AUC used to test the water.. but don't know if they do now,
> 
> Why worry about the water killing you as I suspect you have more chance being killed crossing the road


I have not, I believe besides high chlorine the water is safe to drink in Cairo no idea about Alex

In my opinion it is not safe to drink in Sharm or if it comes out of a filthy tank where the bowab sucks on the hose and places his arms inside, some tanks are even rusted


----------



## hyper_janice

That was an awful lot of jibber jabber just about water! I have gotten sick from the water in 10th of Ramadan, but since I put the water in a plastic bottle out in the sun for a day I have not gotten sick once. Tastes better also and the sun kills the bacteria - saw this on CNN.


----------



## PaulAshton

hyper_janice said:


> That was an awful lot of jibber jabber just about water! I have gotten sick from the water in 10th of Ramadan, but since I put the water in a plastic bottle out in the sun for a day I have not gotten sick once. Tastes better also and the sun kills the bacteria - saw this on CNN.


Seems like it is true I learned something Portable water purification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Solar water disinfection
Main article: SODIS

In solar water disinfection (SODIS), microbes are destroyed by temperature and UVA radiation provided by the sun. Water is placed in a transparent plastic PET bottles, which is first oxygenated by shaking partially-filled capped bottles prior to filling the bottles all the way. The completely water-filled and capped bottles are exposed to sunlight, preferably on a corrugated metal roof, slanted slightly to maximize the exposure to solar radiation. In practice, the water-filled bottles are placed for six hours in full sun, or for two days in partial sunlight for weather conditions involving partially overcast days, which raises the temperature of the water and gives an extended dose of solar radiation to the water in the bottles, killing almost all microbes that may be present. The combination of the two effects (UVA and heat) provides a simple method of disinfection for use in tropical developing countries, or in survival situations. The use of glass bottles may or may not provide the same degree of SODIS disinfection as using PET bottles. This is because most glass bottles are non-transparent or opaque over the wavelengths of sunlight required for successful UV disinfection from the solar spectrum required for SODIS to work, and glass bottles are usually thicker than PET bottles, which further reduces the dose of UVA to the water inside glass bottles versus PET bottles. For cases where the UVA is blocked, or reduced, only the heating effects without adequate UVA exposure are typically at work if glass bottles are used, potentially leaving dangerous amounts of bacterial and viral loads within the water


----------



## kevinthegulf

I knew a lad from the UK involved in the water industry here, "technically it is safe to drink but I wouldnt" were his words
Its a free world


----------



## jemiljan

Some of you have mentioned tap water filters, and I wanted to ask if you bought yours locally and what exactly it was comprised of, and if you've seen other models. Are they made locally or imported, and are there any ratings or tests on their reliability? 

About 20 years ago I came to Cairo with a Multi-Pure countertop filter. It clogged within something like 60 days because of a sudden surge of particles (rust in the water from working on pipes in the street, and high levels of minerals). Later I realized that a simple pre-filter on the line would have taken care of any sediment.


----------



## canuck2010

The only way to properly filter the water is to have a quality reverse osmosis system, which are available in many places in Cairo. There are a lot of heavy metals and other industrial chemicals in the water here.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I think the traffic will kill me first..


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> The only way to properly filter the water is to have a quality reverse osmosis system, which are available in many places in Cairo. There are a lot of heavy metals and other industrial chemicals in the water here.


R/O systems are only as effective as their internal bladder, which can degrade over time and no longer function. Also, R/O home systems are inefficient, as they require a large volume of water to process and discharge the impurities. You wind up with just 10-15% purified water. So to make 5 gallons of treated water per day, the R/O unit may discharge 40 to 90 gallons of waste water per day. 

Deionized water is absolutely pure, but it is very expensive to produce. It's also "too pure" in that it strips out minerals. The countertop filters can in fact be pretty effective removing heavy metals and other chemicals, retain the calcium and magnesium, as long as they are multi-stage and include a fine and highly-rated activated carbon layers. 

These types of filters are sold as smaller independent units that attach to a faucet with standard threading (usually about a year life), large units that are plumbed into the line under the sink (can last longer- several years), to those little Brita- type units that have a short life span (3 months). 

Are these types of products now being sold in Cairo? Any there any recognizable brand names?


----------



## PaulAshton

jemiljan said:


> These types of filters are sold as smaller independent units that attach to a faucet with standard threading (usually about a year life), large units that are plumbed into the line under the sink (can last longer- several years), to those little Brita- type units that have a short life span (3 months).
> 
> Are these types of products now being sold in Cairo? Any there any recognizable brand names?


I have seen something you describe in Carrefour, if it is the device you are after I don't know and if it will last several years in Egypt is another thing all together, make sure as you leave the store it has all the nuts, bolts, threads etc and to keep your receipt and original box somewhere safe


----------



## jemiljan

Hey while I'm at it, would any of you know what kind of air filtration/purification units can be obtained these days? Looks like AC units have come a long way and include some sort of electrostatic and possibly better filtration. Can you obtain higher quality filters for them, akin to 3M 'Filtrete' replacement filters for them? Or are there even household HEPA filtration units available?


----------



## PaulAshton

jemiljan said:


> Hey while I'm at it, would any of you know what kind of air filtration/purification units can be obtained these days? Looks like AC units have come a long way and include some sort of electrostatic and possibly better filtration. Can you obtain higher quality filters for them, akin to 3M 'Filtrete' replacement filters for them? Or are there even household HEPA filtration units available?


There are loads here to choose from Hepa Filters Equipment in Egypt on Environmental Expert


----------



## canuck2010

We have a few Sharp HEPA filter units, they seem to work ok in small rooms. These are available at Sharp dealers in Cairo. 

I actually brought some 3M Filtrete filters back from Canada and tried them out on our central air conditioning, but the dust is so fine here that they clogged up in a matter of days and put too much stress on the fan so I had to remove them. The best way to keep dust down is to make sure the windows seal properly and vacuum and dust regularly. As for the smog, HEPA filters help, but they can't remove everything (such as gasses).


----------



## canuck2010

jemiljan said:


> R/O systems are only as effective as their internal bladder, which can degrade over time and no longer function. Also, R/O home systems are inefficient, as they require a large volume of water to process and discharge the impurities. You wind up with just 10-15% purified water. So to make 5 gallons of treated water per day, the R/O unit may discharge 40 to 90 gallons of waste water per day.
> 
> 
> Are these types of products now being sold in Cairo? Any there any recognizable brand names?


I am aware of the water wastage, good thing we don't have to pay for our water bill! 

Our apartment came with the unit installed, it was made in America, as were the filters. It was a four stage filter system and the filters needed to be changed every 3 months or so. There was an add-on filter to add back minerals to make the water more nutritious and taste better, but we never bothered with it.


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> We have a few Sharp HEPA filter units, they seem to work ok in small rooms. These are available at Sharp dealers in Cairo.
> 
> I actually brought some 3M Filtrete filters back from Canada and tried them out on our central air conditioning, but the dust is so fine here that they clogged up in a matter of days and put too much stress on the fan so I had to remove them. The best way to keep dust down is to make sure the windows seal properly and vacuum and dust regularly. As for the smog, HEPA filters help, but they can't remove everything (such as gasses).


Yeah, I'd heard that the "best" Filtrete filters are so thorough that they can stress any central air system, even here in the US, so I was advised to go with the "better" or "good" rated ones. Just changing the air filters and using an independent HEPA unit for the bedroom might be all I really need.

BTW, I just found your other post on the topic here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/85022-air-purifier.html

Sounds like those Sharp Plasmacluster units may be worth looking at...


----------



## Whitedesert

ArabianNights said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering whether this was normal or not. I have 2 bathrooms in my apartment and one I use and the other I do not use much, only really when I am cleaning and I use the bathroom to fill the mopping bucket with water etc for cleaning the rest of the apartment. When I first moved in, I didnt have this problem, but I have noticed on 2 occasions in the past month or so, when I open the taps, the water is running brown and then runs clear after about a minute. I think its mud or something - I am concerned that it might not be safe or disease ridden or something... like I said, I never use this and thankfully I havent had this problem in the kitchen or the bathroom that I use. I know some expats who have started drinking the tap water - after seeing this, Yukk! Never  Is this normal?


The brown water is not dirt, it is rust coming from the inside of the hotwater containers which builds up from the chmical reaction between the highly clorated water and the galvanised steel container of your hotwater tank. When you open the hotwater facet/tap you then release the rust build-up, but it normally clears quickly. Most of the electric Olympic hotwater units will do that. There are ones with stainless steel containers, but they are expensive and seldom found in the typical Cairo apartment. It is not detimental to your health, as such, but it is a good idea to let it flow clear, before you pour your bath!


----------



## jemiljan

Whitedesert said:


> The brown water is not dirt, it is rust coming from the inside of the hotwater containers which builds up from the chmical reaction between the highly clorated water and the galvanised steel container of your hotwater tank. When you open the hotwater facet/tap you then release the rust build-up, but it normally clears quickly. Most of the electric Olympic hotwater units will do that. There are ones with stainless steel containers, but they are expensive and seldom found in the typical Cairo apartment. It is not detimental to your health, as such, but it is a good idea to let it flow clear, before you pour your bath!


While I'm not disagreeing with your point, when I lived in Egypt in the past, I pretty much always had tankless "bootagaz" water heaters. The water would still run brown at times, especially when there was work being done. I had always understood it to be due to the old cast iron pipes used for the public water system? Either way, you're right to suggest it should just run until clear. I still wouldn't drink it unless it's filtered and boiled. 

Speaking of which, does the water ever go out in Cairo these days? It would happen sometimes, also electrical blackouts/brownouts. Is the Internet reliable (other than when the government shuts it off)?


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> While I'm not disagreeing with your point, when I lived in Egypt in the past, I pretty much always had tankless "bootagaz" water heaters. The water would still run brown at times, especially when there was work being done. I had always understood it to be due to the old cast iron pipes used for the public water system? Either way, you're right to suggest it should just run until clear. I still wouldn't drink it unless it's filtered and boiled.
> 
> Speaking of which, does the water ever go out in Cairo these days? It would happen sometimes, also electrical blackouts/brownouts. Is the Internet reliable (other than when the government shuts it off)?




In all my years in Cairo I have never had the water switched off due to a shortage, sure it has gone off when repairs in the street are taking place but no shortage.
No blackouts,
Internet is reliable.


----------



## Widget

Whitedesert said:


> The brown water is not dirt, it is rust coming from the inside of the hotwater containers which builds up from the chmical reaction between the highly clorated water and the galvanised steel container of your hotwater tank. When you open the hotwater facet/tap you then release the rust build-up, but it normally clears quickly. Most of the electric Olympic hotwater units will do that. There are ones with stainless steel containers, but they are expensive and seldom found in the typical Cairo apartment. It is not detimental to your health, as such, but it is a good idea to let it flow clear, before you pour your bath!


The only thing the rust does is leave a film on the sinks and shower tray etc. I find the huge level of chlorine in the water in our complex more detrimental to my health than it's colour.......the skin on the backs of my hands and shins is soooooooo dry it's painful, I should have shares in moisturiser!


----------



## jemiljan

Widget said:


> The only thing the rust does is leave a film on the sinks and shower tray etc. I find the huge level of chlorine in the water in our complex more detrimental to my health than it's colour.......the skin on the backs of my hands and shins is soooooooo dry it's painful, I should have shares in moisturiser!


There is a kind of activated carbon water filter that fits onto a showerhead which would reduce the chlorine considerably. Are these not available in Egypt?


----------



## Whitedesert

jemiljan said:


> While I'm not disagreeing with your point, when I lived in Egypt in the past, I pretty much always had tankless "bootagaz" water heaters. The water would still run brown at times, especially when there was work being done. I had always understood it to be due to the old cast iron pipes used for the public water system? Either way, you're right to suggest it should just run until clear. I still wouldn't drink it unless it's filtered and boiled.
> 
> Speaking of which, does the water ever go out in Cairo these days? It would happen sometimes, also electrical blackouts/brownouts. Is the Internet reliable (other than when the government shuts it off)?


I would not consider drinking water from any tap in Egypt. I saw the stuff through a microscope curtesy of a lab science officer friend of mine. Yukkkkk! I get the reuseable Nestle bottles of water (the 19,something litres fitted on a cooler/heater unit) brought to the apartment, door to door delivery. Either that, or I'd rather only drink wine/Whiskey...


----------



## ArabianNights

wow.... looks like I have opened a can of worms with this thread.... I didnt realize that this would spark off such a huge discussion!


----------



## hyper_janice

*Dry hands*



Widget said:


> The only thing the rust does is leave a film on the sinks and shower tray etc. I find the huge level of chlorine in the water in our complex more detrimental to my health than it's colour.......the skin on the backs of my hands and shins is soooooooo dry it's painful, I should have shares in moisturiser!


I brought my "special" lotions from USA when I came and my husband taught me that you can buy glycerine at the pharmacy for 4 pounds and it works better than my lotions. Put it on at night and in the morning you won't believe how soft and healed your hands feel.


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> In all my years in Cairo I have never had the water switched off due to a shortage, sure it has gone off when repairs in the street are taking place but no shortage.
> No blackouts,
> Internet is reliable.


Just a follow-up. While the water might not cut off, it would slow to a trickle, so the shower wouldn't work properly. Then when I stayed with friends in Maadi about 15 years ago, they had a device that somehow augmented the water pressure. I had never seen one before (or since), and I'm not quite sure how it operated (with a cistern on the roof?), but it did make it possible to take a shower when the pressure was too low. 

Is the pressure still an issue? Any ideas what this thing is? I just want to be sure to have one if I should need it.


----------



## hurghadapat

jemiljan said:


> Just a follow-up. While the water might not cut off, it would slow to a trickle, so the shower wouldn't work properly. Then when I stayed with friends in Maadi about 15 years ago, they had a device that somehow augmented the water pressure. I had never seen one before (or since), and I'm not quite sure how it operated (with a cistern on the roof?), but it did make it possible to take a shower when the pressure was too low.
> 
> Is the pressure still an issue? Any ideas what this thing is? I just want to be sure to have one if I should need it.


Was it not a small pump that they had fitted to the tank....i had to have a one in my house as the tank was not on the roof so the pressure of water from the shower was poor until i had the pump fitted.


----------



## jemiljan

hurghadapat said:


> Was it not a small pump that they had fitted to the tank....i had to have a one in my house as the tank was not on the roof so the pressure of water from the shower was poor until i had the pump fitted.


What I remember was a unit on the wall, about the size of a small shoebox, on which was a button, which was a bit like an elevator button in that it lit up when you pressed it. The sound of the pump was audible, but I wasn't sure where it was located exactly- a closet? Really can't tell you much more than that, and since I have never needed one in my life (other than when living in Egypt), I know next to nothing about them.


----------



## CatMandoo

When I lived in Alex, we had water pressure issues and we were only on the third floor. (No roof tank) We bought a small water pump, available everywhere in Egypt for around 400LE. It's hooked up to your main water pipe on the ground level. You will also need an electrician to come in and install the electric switch for it in your flat. It turned that water trickle into a lovely shower like magic


----------



## SHendra

CatMandoo said:


> When I lived in Alex, we had water pressure issues and we were only on the third floor. (No roof tank) We bought a small water pump, available everywhere in Egypt for around 400LE. It's hooked up to your main water pipe on the ground level. You will also need an electrician to come in and install the electric switch for it in your flat. It turned that water trickle into a lovely shower like magic


Had the same in my flat. Lost count the amount of times I got soaked from washing my hands whenever I was out as I simply forgot that not all taps 'trickle' when you turn them on without the engine! lol


----------



## CatMandoo

SHendra said:


> Had the same in my flat. Lost count the amount of times I got soaked from washing my hands whenever I was out as I simply forgot that not all taps 'trickle' when you turn them on without the engine! lol


Shendra, maybe they didn't connect yours to the main water intake pipe to your flat? I had no pressure anywhere, kitchen or baths. Once the pump was installed pressure returned to normal for all outlets, not just shower, that is, once I flipped that magic electric switch. 

Nevermind, I think you lost me on this one..LOL


----------



## SHendra

CatMandoo said:


> Shendra, maybe they didn't connect yours to the main water intake pipe to your flat? I had no pressure anywhere, kitchen or baths. Once the pump was installed pressure returned to normal for all outlets, not just shower, that is, once I flipped that magic electric switch.
> 
> Nevermind, I think you lost me on this one..LOL


Yes exactly the same as what I had. I had to open a tap then flip a switch to get it pumping up etc! 

I meant whenever I was out from home because I would forget I've no 'switch' to flip I was opening taps in restrooms at say resturants to have water gush at me! lol


----------

